
wallpapers designed to hide the notch on the iPhone X - j-kent
http://notchless.space/
======
geordee
This was bound to happen. If I get an iPhone X, I'll use one of these
wallpapers. I am waiting for iPhone XI, though.

~~~
__warlord__
you mean iPhone X Winter creators update? :P

------
elkabong
[https://www.cromulentlabs.com/notcho/](https://www.cromulentlabs.com/notcho/)

